# Goodbye to my best friend



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

My Dear Sweet Montana passed away this morning. It came on so sudden. He threw up at 230 pm yesterday afternoon. He just wasn't himself. Very lathargic, drinking alot of water, not wanting to do anything, no whimpering at all. He got to the point where he couldn't get up anymore, so we put him on a sheet and away we go to the emergency clinic at 11:00pm. His abdomen was filled with blood, either from a mass or his spleen rupturing, he had low blood pressure, irregular heart beat, xrays showed nothing. They did a cbc and waited till he was stable enough to do exploratory surgery. We said good night to Montana and they would call when he would go into surgery. Phone rang @ 330 this morning and he was going to get preped for surgery. Phone rang again at 4:00 as they were prepping him for surgery he went into cardic arrest and they could not revive him. Just got back from saying our goodbyes. He looked so peaceful.

I never in a million years thought that I could have loved an animal as much as I did Montana, I was there when he was born and it was love at first sight. He was always there for me and always knew when I was sad and needed a nose shoving.

Goodbye my dear sweet Cowboy Montana Going to the Sun Kluemper, I will always always love you with all my heart and you will forever be in my dreams and heart. Thank you for loving me unconditionally and making me the happiest mommy in the world. You were just to young to leave this earth and frankly I wasn't ready for you to leave. Thanks for being my best friend my love, I really don't know how I will go on without you!!!! Please watch over me and help me through this. We all loved you dearly.

RIP Sweet Montana 12-30-2001 - 1-17-2010.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Montana is beautiful. ((Hugs))


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

sorry to here of your loss
Montana was a beauty and left far too soon 
sleep well Montana
Hugs from me and Ruby xx


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Beverly I am so sorry to read this. Montana was a sweet boy and I enjoyed meeting him this past summer at the PA meet up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no. I am so sorry. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Montana was definitely loved and cared for. You gave him a wonderful life.
We never have enough time with our precious pets.
The pictures of Montana are just beautiful.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

June


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Montana is a beautiful boy. Please know you are in our prayers.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Beverly,
I am so surprised and saddened to read about Montana. He was a beautiful majestic golden and Moose and Angel were so happy to meet him this past summer. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking.

Montana has the sweetest face I have ever seen. It's like you can see into his soul from his eyes.


----------



## GoldenTrio (Jan 11, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. 
I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Becky, I am so very sorry for the loss of Montana. I know its so heartbreaking..We just lost our sweet mix Riley early Tuesday morning (1/12) unexpectedly. It is a shock on top of all the hurt. I am so very sorry. Montana was a very handsome guy


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh gosh, very sad indeed. So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. RIP Sweet Montana.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Montana...my thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Montana was a beautiful, gentle looking boy. Godspeed sweetheart and big hugs to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Montana. He is such a handsome boy and has the sweetest face. Know that we are thinking of you and praying for some comfort from the pain. Those pictures are just stunning and show some beautiful memories that you have to help you smile thru the tears. 

Run Free Sweet Montana you are so loved and missed


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You have my heartfelt sympathy and sadness for your loss. He was a beautiful boy who I know must have brought you so much joy, love and happiness. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a beautiful life you showed us in those photographs. I have no doubt that you were Montana's best friend too. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Montana was certainly a beautiful boy! May wonderful memories help you survive this terrible time! Godspeed, sweet Montana!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a handsome boy he was! Run free sweet Montana. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet majestic boy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss of Montana. We lost our Sophie the exact same way from a ruptured hemangio/spleen. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


I am sitting here with my three Goldens and wondering how I could bare to go through what you are going through. I will pray that you are given the strength you need to endure this.

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. 

And to sharlin - the photo you posted here is just so lovely. I am touched by your kindness. 

my thoughts are with you . . .


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Montana, play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Montana. He was absolutely gorgeous!!! Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


 Thank you so very much - very thoughtful of you. When will the tears ever stop??? Everything reminds me of him and I miss him so very much. God give me strength to get through this.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. This was the hardest 24 hours ever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss; he was a beautiful, beautiful boy and looked so very loved.

Run softly and play hard at the bridge sweet Montana


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Montana. It must seem surreal at the moment. I hope your beautiful memories of him help provide some peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your much loved boy. My thoughts are with you in this terribly sad time.

Godspeed handsome Montana.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

The tears will stop and you will cherish his memory always. You get to keep him forever in your heart, remember that. 

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Montana. You are a very handsome and noble boy. Run and play hard at the bridge our friend and loved one.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lost of Montana i know what you mean about best friend play hard at the bridge Montana with my girls.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a beautiful boy, I am so sorry to hear of his passing.
Rest In Peace Montana


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am SO sorry! I am glad you got the new camera and took those excellent pictures. RIP Montana, you are a beautiful soul.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures of your precious guy. Rest in peace, Montana. 

Please take time to grieve. We so often try to rush the grieving process, but the heart can't be rushed. And so many people will say things like, "He was JUST a dog!" How insensitive - even cruel. Losing a beloved dog is so hard, as hard as losing any other family member. I hope that the support and sympathy of folks on this forum (including me!) helps in some way.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Montana was a very handsome boy and I loved your pictures. We lost our Jake the same way, out of the blue and much too soon. 

RIP Montana...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Montana was a beautiful boy.
Know that we all share your grief at this hard time.
Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength on the passing of Montana. He was a beautiful boy - such a sweet face.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

The loss of Montana is so hard for me to bear. I cant even eat or do anything. I cannot even imagine if anything ever happened to my daughter. Like I said before I never in my wildest dreams would ever think that I would like a dog this much, but he wasn't just a dog to me he was so smart, intellegent and such a very well behaved boy. I actually miss him being up my butt 24/7. God the things we take for granted. Hopefully, i will get through this its just so very hard. EVERTHING reminds me of him and I just can't stop talking about my heart dog. Montana Mommy misses you so very much my love........I just want to hold you one more time and kiss you all over!!!!. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words and all the support!!! you have made it alittle easier.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How tragic. I'm so very sorry for your loss. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Montana passed on. Our hearts go out to you and your family.

Montana looked like a real sweetie!

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Montana. I understand the pain and heartache you are going through. I just lost our Maddie this past Thanksgiving. He was so handsome. You did everything you could. Remind yourself of all the wonderful fond memories... it makes it a bit easier.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. We had the golden chance to meet at the grf meet and greet. It is so hard to lose them. We pray for your family. Godspeed your love doggie.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Montana was such a beautiful boy, the pictures that you posted are proof that he was loved like no other and such a sweetheart. I loved his sugar face.

Rest in peace Montana, and smile on your Mommy so she knows that you are at the Bridge and having fun.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and like others here truly understand your pain. I lost my heart dog Rusty to hemangio of the spleen in October, he was my best friend. I still turn the bathroom light on before I walk in the door to make sure he's not laying there in the doorway and I don't stumble over him. My thoughts are with you tonight, Montana is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Montana. He truly was a beautiful dog. Know that he is in peace and someday you will be together again.


----------



## gret2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I really liked looking at the pictures of Montana. 

I lost my Golden on 10/29/09 and I will remember her forever. They touch our heart like no human does. I am on the way to adopting a rescue Golden.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. The pictures of Montana were beautiful and he was obviously very loved


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

My sincere condolences on your loss of Montana.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Montana was a beautiful boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I promise the pain will lessen,but therewill always be atug at your heart when thinking of him. I often think of all the dogs I hae lost over the past 53 years and Istill atug ofpain over each and every one.

But where at one point I had nothing excepttears, I can now think of each one withsmiles.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of your lovely boy. It is so darned hard when they leave; I know your heart is simply broken. RIP, sweet Montana, and let your mom know that you've arrived safely.....


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, what a love. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry you had this heartbreaking loss of beautiful Montana. The photos showed what a wonderful dog and life you shared.R.I.P Montana


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Tears for you and Montana. He's beautiful.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I loved the pictures of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Montana*

I am so very sorry about Montana.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

gret2010 said:


> So sorry for your loss. I really liked looking at the pictures of Montana.
> 
> I lost my Golden on 10/29/09 and I will remember her forever. They touch our heart like no human does. I am on the way to adopting a rescue Golden.


Good luck with with your new rescue golden. Funny thing I was talking to my breeder last night and she has a litter that was born on 12/31/09 which was the same day montana was born on just 8 years ago and she has 3 males left. We just don't have that kind of money rite now to buy a golden with the costs of the emergency clinic. But hopefully oneday.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is one of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you {{{{}}}}


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Montana was a Beautiful Golden. I love his white face! It sounds like Montana and your family were very lucky to have each other. I am very sorry for your loss.

Thank you for sharing him with us!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Montana, he has left behind broken hearts but also happy and much loved memories.

Run free and sleep softly Montana


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> Good luck with with your new rescue golden. Funny thing I was talking to my breeder last night and she has a litter that was born on 12/31/09 which was the same day montana was born on just 8 years ago and she has 3 males left. We just don't have that kind of money rite now to buy a golden with the costs of the emergency clinic. But hopefully oneday.


 Hey Bev, thanks for letting me know about Montana. Having met him I can attest to the fact that he was one of the best. So loving and mellow. Boy, did he love to swim! I'll never forget the picnic and how he just swam and swam. He got along with all the other pups and people. Tears are in my eyes reading through all this.

Regarding getting another, I think it's sort of like having kids. You're never really ready but, when you do it's the best thing in the world. If you can swing it do it. If not you will know when the time is right. It does seem a litte coincidental that this litter was born the same day as Montana all that time ago. It might be a sign.

Love to you and Steve and of course Ripley. My arms reach out to give you the hugs you all need.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thor0918 said:


> Hey Bev, thanks for letting me know about Montana. Having met him I can attest to the fact that he was one of the best. So loving and mellow. Boy, did he love to swim! I'll never forget the picnic and how he just swam and swam. He got along with all the other pups and people. Tears are in my eyes reading through all this.
> 
> Regarding getting another, I think it's sort of like having kids. You're never really ready but, when you do it's the best thing in the world. If you can swing it do it. If not you will know when the time is right. It does seem a litte coincidental that this litter was born the same day as Montana all that time ago. It might be a sign.
> 
> Love to you and Steve and of course Ripley. My arms reach out to give you the hugs you all need.


Thanks Cindy - he got along with every dog he came across and person too. I think of him 24/7 and talk to him often. Giving Ripley some extra needed attention, don't want her getting to depressed. She sleeps in Monty's bed all the time now, and not hers.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> Thanks Cindy - he got along with every dog he came across and person too. I think of him 24/7 and talk to him often. Giving Ripley some extra needed attention, don't want her getting to depressed. She sleeps in Monty's bed all the time now, and not hers.


 Awww, that's so sweet. I wish we had noses like they do so we could go to the bed and smell the ones we miss.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It is so hard to lose them, and you are never prepared for the void they leave behind.

I'm so sorry for your loss and hoping each day is a little easier. If you are truly ready to bring a new puppy into your life maybe your breeder can work something out. You truly have proven what a good dog mommy you are.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! He's gone but he isn't in any more pain. I'm sure you will treasure all the time you had with him, even if it wasn't long enough.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry to read your news about Montana. What lovely photos of your handsome boy. It appears that he enjoyed a good life and what could be better than that? Both you, Ripley, and Montana are in our thoughts and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Im so sorry. prayers to you and your family


----------

